# Albino blind



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Is this typical for (peacock) Albinos, not totally blind but has a hard time feeding himself, let alone competing with others. Is this somthing a breeder should have known?

Thanks for any replies....


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've heard of blind albino fish before, so I don't find it surprising.

Not sure what you mean by it being something a breeder should have known???


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

My albino greshakei isn't blind. But he HAS been having some trouble getting his food lately. Even though he's the biggest fish in the tank. But definitely not blind.


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

No he's not totally blind, it is like he can only see shadows. When trying to eat he stops short, or to the side of the food. Then he totally looses it as it rolls across his back. I am pretty sure he has always been like this as he is constantly looking for food at the bottom like a bottom feeder.

I mail ordered him and others and he was discounted as the runt of the litter. I am not sure he should have been sold. Not sure if this is typical with Albinos.

We feel sorry for him and try to keep in in the QT tank so he at least gets a little food. So furistrating to watch him eat...

Thanks for your replies.....


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Albino fish do have somewhat challenged eyesight compared to their normal kin, in most cases. It seems to vary some, but it has the potential to reduce their competitiveness in a community situation.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Albino fish do have somewhat challenged eyesight compared to their normal kin, in most cases. It seems to vary some, but it has the potential to reduce their competitiveness in a community situation.


I think people who have albinism also have extreme sensitivity to light.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

They do, Kim.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I think I would be inclined to reduce the lighting in the tank and see how the fish behaves then.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

cichlidaholic said:


> I think I would be inclined to reduce the lighting in the tank and see how the fish behaves then.


I agree 100%. It should help level the playing field. I had a friend years ago who was albino but had trouble seeing outdoors in bright sunlight. Heavy sunscreen, long pants, long sleeves and very dark sunglasses were the norm for him when he went outdoors. (which he tried to avoid) However, indoors in ambient light his vision was much better.


----------



## Doane (Jun 19, 2007)

You also have to consider the lights sit on top of the tank, he has to go RIGHT next to bright light to see his food. Try turning all the lights in the room on and then turn off the tank light. PLEASE LET US KNOW


----------



## Mitch101 (Sep 15, 2007)

Interesting, my wife who has a view of him from her office said she thought he did better with the lights off in his tank. Currently, I had to move him back to my main tank that is being treated for bloat. His 29gal is being used for two of the sickest fish. It will be difficult to observe him in low light in the big tank. We will have a better chance when he is moved back to the 29. I will let you know if we see a noticeable difference, or not, either way I will post back but it might be a little while.

Thanks for your replies


----------

